

WANdisco launches new Subversion Binaries - ianwild
http://www.wandisco.com/subversion/os/downloads

======
blueben
What's wrong with the regular subversion releases?

~~~
voxio
I don't think anything is wrong with the regular SVN releases but I think this
allows them to put out patches quickly to their customers.

The version of SVN in the regular repositories for the Linux distributions is
also generally quite far behind. They are distributing the latest version.

